# making up for bike damage



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Do any readers out there know about members of the mtbing community who proactively do environmental work as a way of making up for some of the damage we undeniably cause? There is a growing amount of criticism of mountain biking coming from some environmentalists and other groups. While I love mountain biking and think most bikers are great, considerate people, usually with more interest in the environment than the average couch potato, the critics do have a point.

I'm aware of the great stuff that local biking groups and organisations like the IMBA are doing in terms of maintaining tracks and so on. However, I'd like to know if bikers are going out - even to places with no biking - in order to protect vulnerable areas, restore natural ecosystems that have been damaged by human activity (not only bike damage), and enrich the habitat of endangered animals and plants. I know of only one really - Makara Peak in Wellington, which is a combined mtb park and ecological restoration project.

You may have heard of the way ecologists and others have studied "ecological footprints". It's a way of measuring the impact of human activity on the natural environment. For example some studies say we actually need three and a half Earths to sustain us at our current rate of resource consumption and so on.

It would be good to do a study of how much ecological footprint mountain biking has and then adopt areas of land equal to this for active environmental protection and restoration. 

For example a group of riders in some town regularly ride on a 40km network of tracks. They generally stick to the defined track and the singletrack is about 1m wide on average. Multiply 40km by 1m and you have an area of about 400metres by 100metres. So the bikers go out and either do a lot a small ecological projects around the town to make up for this or find one big area of weed covered, treeless, pest-infested and unloved wasteland and - with the support, advice and co-operation from local authorities, ecologists, land owners and other parties - plant trees and shrubs, reintroduce threatened species, remove pest animals and plants, create wetlands and so on.

I'd certainly like to get involved in this. It would be good for groups to do this on top of rider education programs and trail maintainance days. I think critics of mountain biking have claimed trail maintainance would not be necessary if there were no bikes. But big eco-restoration projects would be a great way to feel that we are not just taking from the places we love to ride.

Well, I hope no one shoots me down for being a tree-hugging wannabe hippy.

Cheers,
Duncan


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Why, you tree-huggin, wannabe hippie! heh heh

Okay, I have to say that Trail Maintenance is a better way to address the impacts bikes cause to the environment, because it directly addresses those same impacts and clarifies the relationship of the trail user to the trail. Of course, bikes cause no more impact (albeit different) than other non-motorized user groups, but cyclists often prove to be far more involved with trail maintenance and repair. Frankly, trail damage is mostly based on volume of use, and where bikes are prevalent the riders can do the most good by maintenance to repair their impacts.

This is not to say that there's no reason to engage in other environmental projects, just that the status of participants as "Cyclists" is coincidental, rather than motivational.


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

a very noble thought duncan...make sure you get some publicity for your restorations...seems like if a mountainbiker does something good for the environment no one hears about it, while if a mountainbiker does some damage on the trails everyone hears about it.

i have offered a plan to the land manager for the riding area that i am trail steward for:

i have offered that while we are doing trail maintance, i would have the volunteers remove any invasive species found within vicinity of the trail.

i also offered to close off, restore and revegetate some of the many un-used or un-neccessary trails.


----------



## imbawebguy (May 6, 2004)

Have you looked at:
http://www.imba.com/resources/conservation/index.html

and the article called "Conservation Actions Performed By Mountain Bikers" 
http://www.imba.com/resources/conservation/actions.html


----------



## velosapiens (Mar 8, 2004)

*1 meter wide singletrack?*



Duncan said:


> For example a group of riders in some town regularly ride on a 40km network of tracks. They generally stick to the defined track and the singletrack is about 1m wide on average.


a) 1 meter is atv-track.
b) bicycles don't cause damage on anything resembling a well-designed trail.
c) you should do trail maintenance for selfish reasons, i.e. having more singletrack (12" wide, not 39"), not out of guilt.
d) you will have a much greater positive impact on the planet if you drive less and buy less unnecessary disposable crap, so just live a simpler life and don't worry about justifying the imaginary damage you're doing.


----------



## Planetmoyer (Apr 27, 2004)

*True*

The first thing you can do is go down to your local Environmental Education Center, volunteer there, education is the best way fix the damage on the trails.


----------



## Muddy D (Feb 4, 2004)

*Growing? It's always been there, part of why trailwork started*

I'd hardly say the criticism is growing, it's been around for years with highs and lows. Back in the early 90s, there was a high point when you had people riding everywhere and many communties where just getting a clue that there was bike traffic in their woods. Chicago, like many other places, started talking about banning bikes on trails because of what they saw happening, and all the complaints coming in. CAMBR, a bike group in Chicago, started up because of the backlash back then. For the longest time, we had a hard time getting new trails approved, until we agreed to remove non-native plants within 25 feet of the trail. The county had token appreciation for our work looking after trails. But cutting down the non-native stuff meant we were providing a service they were in desperate need of. Now we get more cheers from them.

While a lot of individual riders don't realize the battle they get themselves in the middle of, any substantial ride group is at least aware of the maintenance trade-off that's necessary to use a trail system. I go to a lot of trail workdays to counter the damage that I do, though I like to think I only do a minimum of trail damage compared to some.

I see a trail like any other travelled route. Over time, the trail use will show signs of wear. And while counties have road crews to fix potholes and crumbling shoulders, they do little to nothing for singletrack. The riders who do trailwork are the road crew and they're just as vital as the guys laying asphalt patches. So when I hear about communities griping about trail damage and bikes hurting nature, I think about how they didn't have a problem carving a wide swath through nature for a road that may or may not get much use, and if that road didn't get a million dollars of repair work every decade, it would look even worse than what unmaintained singletrack becomes.

Crab, crab, crab, crab. Okay, I'm done.


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

*Hey Mikey, what do you do now that the Sierra Club hates you?*

Copied from Usenet...

Ode to a Usenet Kook

Do you like my mountain-bike?
Do you like it? Do you, Mike?

I do not like your mountain-bike.
Leave it home! Go for a hike!
Too many gears! Enormous treads!
You rip my favorite trails to shreds!
You may not ride it here or there,
You may not ride it anywhere!

May I ride on single-track
with all my gear in camelbak?

You may not ride on single-track
with mountain bike or camelbak
And do not ride on fire-road,
It cannot take the overload.
You may not ride it here or there,
You may not ride it anywhere!

Where may I ride my new hardtail;
The one that's made by Cannondale?

You may not ride your new hardtail,
be it Trek or Cannondale.
You may not ride on single-track
With mountain bike or camelbak.
I do not like your mountain-bike.
Leave it home! Go for a hike!

Where may I ride my plush GT
With seven cogs and chainrings three?

You may not ride that plush GT,
in habitat that's human-free
It never will be allowed, you see
I want to save the woods! (for ME)

Stay off the trails for heaven's sakes,
Your knobby tires are killing snakes.
It's known to all biologists,
And famous herpetologists.
We do not like your mountain-bike!
Leave it home! Go for a hike!
You may not ride it here or there,
You may not ride it anywhere!

But, mikey, you don't understand
Enlightened people manage land.

So I will ride my mountain-bike,
I'll go on wheels. You take a hike!
And I will ride it here and there,
And I will ride it everywhere.

I will ride on single-track
With fully-loaded Camelbak.
And I will ride on fire-road,
It isn't such a heavy load!

I will ride that new hardtail;
the one that's made by Cannondale,
And I will ride my plush GT
(There is no place that's "human-free")

A little skill is all it takes
To keep from killing whippersnakes.
And we all know your PhD
Is NOT in herpetology.


----------



## skink (Jul 15, 2004)

I was an environmentalist long before I started riding. As a backpacker, I can say that yeah, we do a lot more damage on bikes. But I think that as long as we STAY ON THE TRAIL, and maintain the trails we have, then we don't have to feel bad about it. worry more about the SUV you drove to get to the trail, and the plastic wrappers on your energy bars. I'm not discouraging restoration and environmetal work, or even chaining yourself to some trees when the mood takes you. But do it because you want to, not 'cause you feel bad about your bike. 
That being said, if you want to see more mt bikers getting out there and helping out, then go! You don't need to do it as part of a bike club to make a difference.

As a note---
I was in nisene marks foerst, CA, hiking with my mum this morning. I was absolutely ashamed to see all the 'new' trail, winding off into thickets, and down the faces of steep hills, covered in bike tracks. Some people seem to think that 'poaching' is cool, or somehow makes you more hardcore. By making us look bad to the public, trail poachers are ruining what little chance we have of getting a say in where and how trails are made. You want some jumps, teeter-totters, and logs across the trail? Then get out there with a trailbuilding organisation, and they'll even lend you a shovel. Don't ruin what we have, both in terms of forestland and public favor. 

-skink


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

Skink, you'll soon find out that mountain bikers do most of the trail work in open spaces and forests, leaving the land better than we left it. Let's back that up with some math. My mountain bike club, one of two in this area, donated close to $100,000 in free labor last year alone. The hiking groups under the big SC banner did less than a quarter of that.

Also, most trails that are straight up or straight down are made by hikers looking to go from "here to there" as told to me by a land manager who is willing to go on record with it if ever need be. Especially if they are out to view points.

Mike V. is a kook. He doesn't want anyone to have access to any land and is rabidly anti-bike, right Mikey? Hey Mike, how is my baby Terry doing? Give her the big whaddup from me, willya brah??? Did she ever get fired from her gig since I reported her using company email to spam people from the IMBA Listserve with your wacko ideas? Heck, I even think I spoke directly with the owner of the company...funny how one business owner is easily simpatico with another business owner, huh? It is really a good technique that you used against some Sierra Club mucky-mucks, huh? Didn't it get you isolated from the bay area chapter, Mikey? I'm flattered that you borrowed my techniques, really.

Sorry, Mikey and I go way back. We love each other, really. Hey Mike, still have that freak vet who teaches sword fighting (not that there is anything wrong with that...you are in the SF area after all) or whatnot following your every delusion-filled word? That dude cracks me up! Man, I love him! Give him a big foshizzle for me, eh? Did I tell you he once spun some thinly veiled threats my way? Good stuff. He really should get over his Veitnam service, though, no matter how admirable. It isn't that scary to a kid who grew up in East LA and heard gunfire every day for 18 years. Okay, it is actually pretty darned funny.

*Bikers do bad, as does every user group, but have you seen the trash on a trail near the urban interface?* *All hiker related*.

*Switchbacks cut? Hikers*.

*Trails to lookout points? Boots.*

*Forest fires? Yep, many caused by hikers backpacking and having illegal fires in prone areas, right Mikey?*
Skink, don't be ashamed to ride your bike. In fact, be proud. Mikey once tried to ride a bike and was upset by it, so it can't be all bad. There are many of us that do tons of trail work and clean up, well beyond what the local hikers are doing.

Also, think about this: *John Muir would have most likely pedaled a mountain bike.  * 

Heck, even the Sierra Club now has a mountain bike chapter headed up by a very close and long time mountain bike advocate buddy of mine. The world isn't all bad, is it?

Ah, the world keeps turning and sometimes our way! Keep up the good work, Mikey. Really, I mean it. The more you preach, the more that come to my church.


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

Mike Vandeman said:


> IMBA and other mountain bikers promote the false idea that they are discriminated against, so that mountain bikers feel justified riding illegally. Of course, there can't be any discrimination, because the EXACT same rules apply to mountain bikers as to everyone else. Bike bans, for example, apply equally to everyone.


Skink, one more thing to be noted about Mikey. He likes easy targets, right Mike? He doesn't want to debate with those who know their stuff because he will look more the fool than he already is, especially if you use his techniques against him.

Mike, like most good attorneys, when losing a point will switch to another or ignore it altogether, right Mikey? He teaches his lame flock to do the same. Funny how they never accomplish anything besides spouting bad ideas on the internet.

Hey Mike, how are the blisters from the trail tools these days? Oh that is right, you think you are paid by the syllable.


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

Mike Vandeman said:


> That's a lie. Trail maintenance is only required because bikes are allowed on trails: they do most of the damage. It's just mountain bikers' way of trying to compensate for the damage they do. It's nothing to be proud of; it's more like a necessary compensation for damage done. It's just Brown Nosing, plain and simple. But what can one expect from people who are afraid to use their real names?


Ah Mikey, I'll use my real name....no fear, especially of you and your crazy flock. What is the matter, is this hitting too close to home? I have nothing to hide, kook. Bring it on.

Trail maintenance is a required task on any trail, period. Well designed or not, every trail needs work. You don't do trail work because you are lazy. Mitigation? Not really. You are just lazy.

How many hours of work did you do last year and what agency can a I call to verify? This is the only question I want answered, really.

I've seen trails in state and county parks that need help due to design and I've hiked Wilderness areas that are worse (see my pictures in profile, Mikey) just because they were built on fall lines. Keep fishing, skippy.

We do most of the damage, hahahaha...nice call, Mikey. Hikers cut most illegal trails and horses ruin most trails......care to dispute that? I'm sure you might try with your infactual "facts". You don't want to piss off horsey folk because that is your last bastion after getting kicked out of the Sierra Club...

I knew I'd fish you out at some point. Incase you didn't notice, I was aiming just for you. Hook meet mouth. You are still the crazy sucker you've always been. Love ya, mean it.

Grant Curtis
President
SHARE Mountain Bike Club
Orange County's Oldest and Largest Mountain Bike Club
(Oh yeah, I have more members than you have followers)


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

What's the matter, Mikey, don't want to go point by point? I didn't think so. You are no better than others of your ilk on either side.

All you can do is cut and past that novel and hope that people actually read it. What a farcking joke.

As are you.

GC


----------



## g c (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh yeah, one last thing...

Fish ON!


----------



## toroytorero (Jul 26, 2004)

this pissing contest is far more interesting then the repeating novel.. most mountain bikers I know aren't there for nature, they're there for the love of their sport. But I will say this, I ride trails that get heavy use by mountain bikes and hikers and the only one that suffers from bandit trails and erosion is the one that is not maintained the rest have changed very little through out the years and are used frequently by both hikers and bikers and a couple by equstrians as well. I really think someone on a mtb most have spoiled your afternoon stroll in the woods and you just haven't let it go ... but thats just a guess..ya know some ******* chunked a beer can at me a few years a ago while I was getting in some road miles in because the trails were wet so I understand your frustration but you have to let it go sometime..


----------



## dodjy (Mar 3, 2004)

It seems rather unfortunate to have you focus all your attention on trails/bicycles when industry and the automobile would seem to be much bigger problems. Even more surprising is that despite all your academic training, you still lack wisdom. Doesn't Confucius have a saying about this? 

dd..''

.........................................................................


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

g c said:


> Ah Mikey, I'll use my real name....no fear, especially of you and your crazy flock. What is the matter, is this hitting too close to home? I have nothing to hide, kook. Bring it on.
> 
> Trail maintenance is a required task on any trail, period. Well designed or not, every trail needs work. You don't do trail work because you are lazy. Mitigation? Not really. You are just lazy.
> 
> ...


Hey Grant,
Is there a way to get in touch with the Sierra Club mtb people? I am in Sonoma county and we appear (IMHO) to currently be in a more "adversarial" (my spelling stinks) relationship. By the way, remind me not to get on your bad side. You friggin' DESTROYED that Mikey guy, whoever he is (or was! ha ha)
Thanks


----------

